# Corn snake at open house



## Norm (Apr 16, 2011)

I went to an open house today and to my surprise they had a reptile tank. The kids and I went to have a look and found a little Corn snake looking at up at us! It was the only snake I saw there but I really dont understand if someone wants a snake why choose an exotic when we have so many stunning local snakes to choose from.


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 16, 2011)

And why be silly enough to have it where the public can see


----------



## Norm (Apr 16, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> And why be silly enough to have it where the public can see



Could we assume they don`t know they are illegal?


----------



## Wookie (Apr 16, 2011)

I wouldn't mind owning exotics. I like our natives but variety is the spice of life


----------



## wranga (Apr 16, 2011)

people speed and park where they shouldnt dont they? they may be illegal, but you would be suprised at just how many people keep exotics. yes even people on this site.
just for the record ive only ever kept natives


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 16, 2011)

Norm said:


> Could we assume they don`t know they are illegal?


 
I thought that just after I sent it  but was being slack and didn't edit since I'm on a phone


----------



## Norm (Apr 16, 2011)

I understand people who have natives and have had them for a long time wanting something different but if someone wanted 1 snake wouldn`t they be better getting a lisense and doing it all legaly.


----------



## grizz (Apr 16, 2011)

seriously not convinced everyone is aware you need a licence and should not have exotics.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 16, 2011)

I know quite a few people that have no idea about licensing, luckily they dont own any herps


----------



## D3pro (Apr 16, 2011)

Guy walks up to a family, "he do you want a snake?"... family agrees, buys the snake and takes it home with no idea about what the snake is or the licence requirements. I can see that happening pretty frequently.

A lo of people who like snakes think its an animal that can only be found at a zoo, so when an opportunity comes to buy one they don't think much of it because of innocent ignorance.


----------



## cement (Apr 16, 2011)

This is true. Most people know you might need a lic but can't be bothered, and some don't even know that corns are exotic.
They are cheap as chips , you pay cash and take it home that day.
Three years ago I told a person that owned corns, and wanted a BHP, that BHP hatchlings were $1000. They laughed! Thinking that they would be the same price as a cornsnake and thought I was a rip off.

There are more people that have absolutely no idea of how an ecosystem works there are that do , or try to take an interest. But thats humans.


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Apr 16, 2011)

what i have found is lack of education the problem, even when younger at school, kids would have a reptile licence and go out catching herps thinking it was ok cause they had a licence


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 16, 2011)

cement said:


> This is true. Most people know you might need a lic but can't be bothered, and some don't even know that corns are exotic.
> They are cheap as chips , you pay cash and take it home that day.
> Three years ago I told a person that owned corns, and wanted a BHP, that BHP hatchlings were $1000. They laughed! Thinking that they would be the same price as a cornsnake and thought I was a rip off.
> 
> There are more people that have absolutely no idea of how an ecosystem works there are that do , or try to take an interest. But thats humans.



Not that I want to buy one (I'm having enough trouble with my own) but how much are corn snakes sold for? Also, how would someone selling an exotic snake sell it to a newb? They (the seller) can't really advertise it, it would be a "friend of a friend" thing, so I don't see how these people could acquire it without knowing?


----------



## thesilverbeast (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a similar situation with an open house i've been to, They had a bearded dragon and a tarantula. Being into T's and knowing how to ID them i was keen to take a look. Turned out to be a mexican red knee!


----------



## killimike (Apr 17, 2011)

cement said:


> ...This is true. Most people know you might need a lic but can't be bothered, and some don't even know that corns are exotic...


 
I thought more people would know but not care, but I have been surprised how many people were genuinely clueless as to licencing and what was native versus exotic.



kawasakirider said:


> Not that I want to buy one (I'm having enough trouble with my own) but how much are corn snakes sold for? Also, how would someone selling an exotic snake sell it to a newb? They (the seller) can't really advertise it, it would be a "friend of a friend" thing, so I don't see how these people could acquire it without knowing?



I dunno how much they'd cost, but I think selling would be how many people would get into trouble. If you just have one in your bedroom, who's gonna know, but if you are trying to sell clutches, you perforce have to tell lots of people you have them. But it obviously works out most of the time 



thesilverbeast said:


> Had a similar situation with an open house i've been to, They had a bearded dragon and a tarantula. Being into T's and knowing how to ID them i was keen to take a look. Turned out to be a mexican red knee!



Now that is a cool exotic! Finally something other than balls or corns in one of these threads


----------



## Morelia4life (Apr 17, 2011)

I am from the states and I have had corn snakes before but to me, carpet pythons are the most awesome snakes ever. I have had king snakes, Corn snakes, Rat snakes, Milk snakes, Boas, and a lot of other species and carpets to me blow them all out of the water. Carpets are lively, curious, and they are naturally beautiful snakes and have a lot of morphs. At the moment, I only have one Coastal Jag but I have had Jungles and Irian Jayas. To be honest, I think all the species of Morelia and both species of Aspidites are better than any American snake. I guess that is because I live here lol.


----------



## TheReptileCove (Apr 17, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Not that I want to buy one (I'm having enough trouble with my own) but how much are corn snakes sold for?


Well just before i left the UK they were going realy cheap on the forums. you could pick yourself up and adult normal female for around £30!

Also, i had it in my description on this site that i had previously owned corn snakes ( in the UK ) and some man had messages me that by the looks of it had been into the hobby for a while telling me " you should keep it more quiet about your corns, also, do you have any for sale?" i immediately replied asking him if he knew that were il-legal. he didnt reply after that.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 17, 2011)

LOL. 

Wonder how much they would go for over here?


----------



## killimike (Apr 17, 2011)

Price overseas has no bearing on price here hey. From other threads on here etc, seems like a few hundred, varying with what morph it was etc. But this kinda market is extremely inefficient so you'd probably get prices all over the shop


----------



## fugawi (Apr 17, 2011)

A friend of mine was trying to sell a grey ghost corn for $800


----------



## Kyro (Apr 18, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> LOL.
> 
> Wonder how much they would go for over here?



Ask Torah:lol:


----------



## killimike (Apr 18, 2011)

Lol Kyro 

And $800 Fugawi! Ouch.

Anyhoo, I think this highlights how risky an open house is. Not that we got illegal stuff lying around, but that you don't realise who is traipsing through your place, and what takes their eye as they do.


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 18, 2011)

Gee the good old corn snake getting another beating,theres NOT a week that goes by without a corn snake thread.They are here in the thousands,the majority of people who have dont realise you need a licence and that there exotics.Who wouldnt go past a small coloured colubrid.lol..Having it on display is another matter..


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 18, 2011)

I can never understand why so many people own corn snakes (legally and illegally).

They have got to be one of the ugliest looking snakes in existence IMO...


----------



## shaye (Apr 18, 2011)

its just like walking into an open house and seeing a room full of hydro setups
corn snake is a corn snake to me over here there here in thousands just like pythons73 said and there is only gonna be an increase in numbers


----------



## giglamesh (Apr 18, 2011)

shaye said:


> its just like walking into an open house and seeing a room full of hydro setups
> corn snake is a corn snake to me over here there here in thousands just like pythons73 said and there is only gonna be an increase in numbers


 
you know its going to be a good party if you see that


----------



## shaye (Apr 18, 2011)

giglamesh said:


> you know its going to be a good party if you see that


 
haha nice one


----------



## benjamind2010 (Apr 18, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> I can never understand why so many people own corn snakes (legally and illegally).
> 
> They have got to be one of the ugliest looking snakes in existence IMO...


 
Come on mate, tell us what you really think!
Corns are spectacular, absolutely so. No contest. My favourite corn morph is the Abbot line okeetee with nice rich orange colour, and well defined crisp black borders around the rich bloodred blotches and dazzling black/tortoiseshell and white checkers on the ventrals.

But Womas are even more spectacular to me than any corns, so that says something.
I'd take a woma over a corn any day of the week. Even an ordinary looking Tanami womas is prettier than any corn I've seen, and a Rockhampton Down's woma blows the ordinary Tanami out of the water, so imagine what a rockhampton down's woma would do to a corn! It would blow a corn into the stratosphere.


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 18, 2011)

benjamind2010 said:


> Come on mate, tell us what you really think!
> Corns are spectacular, absolutely so. No contest. My favourite corn morph is the Abbot line okeetee with nice rich orange colour, and well defined crisp black borders around the rich bloodred blotches and dazzling black/tortoiseshell and white checkers on the ventrals.
> 
> But Womas are even more spectacular to me than any corns, so that says something.
> I'd take a woma over a corn any day of the week. Even an ordinary looking Tanami womas is prettier than any corn I've seen, and a Rockhampton Down's woma blows the ordinary Tanami out of the water, so imagine what a rockhampton down's woma would do to a corn! It would blow a corn into the stratosphere.


 
What are you talking about?..


----------



## giglamesh (Apr 18, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> What are you talking about?..


one of these 
http://www.morphguide.com/species/elaphe_guttata/abbotts_okeetee/images/cag14.JPG
and two of these 
http://www.reedysreptiles.com/fullsize/Topaz 800.jpg


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 18, 2011)

Not at all what I meant but thanks anyway gig 

Also any/all corns are ugly, "No contest".


----------



## shaye (Apr 18, 2011)

id probably take a nice bhp over either


----------



## benjamind2010 (Apr 18, 2011)

Funny that someone would knock what the vast majority of reptile keepers would consider the best pet snake in existence. Anyway, each their own I guess.

I still think womas are much better than corns, to me anyway.


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 19, 2011)

I've kept corns before and I mus say, the snakes I have now, Morelias and a Woma, are way better! 

Also, $800 for a corn is ridiculous! Unless he was asking when the first corn snakes came in lol.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Apr 19, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> I've kept corns before and I mus say, the snakes I have now, Morelias and a Woma, are way better!



+1000
Especially the Rockhampton Downs Womas. They destroy ANY corn (even if it's the prettiest Abbott Okeetee form) any day of the week.



Pinoy said:


> Also, $800 for a corn is ridiculous!



That too. I can't believe anyone would pay that outrageous price for something they can't even show off to their mates. I guess it's a hot market out there. I wouldn't even pay a quarter of that for a LEGAL Abbott Okeetee corn!


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 19, 2011)

I was saying it's ridiculous, cos I've only ever seen them available for $400 tops lol.

But still, like you said, you couldn't even show it and the thought of getting caught would always be there.


----------



## Inkage (Apr 19, 2011)

I wonder if exotic owners are also worried about being caught downloading music and movies from the internet?


----------



## spotlight (Apr 19, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Not that I want to buy one (I'm having enough trouble with my own) but how much are corn snakes sold for? Also, how would someone selling an exotic snake sell it to a newb? They (the seller) can't really advertise it, it would be a "friend of a friend" thing, so I don't see how these people could acquire it without knowing?


 not exactly true as i see lots of adds lately for jags !!!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 19, 2011)

A mate of mine many years ago thought that getting a snake seemed cool after seeing my collection.
Needless to say after looking around and this comment is linked to the "its all about the colours" thread, he was offered a "spunky" looking corn and he brought it, why BECAUSE it was a nicely coloured animal.
When he showed me, I laughed and he had this thing displayed in his office.... It was the most boring snake I have seen, IMO no personality and a waste of his money.
I have seen many morph corns over the years and the personality NEVER changes....


----------



## Torah (Apr 21, 2011)

Kyro said:


> Ask Torah:lol:


 
about $150 smart *** ! And yes straight up once and for all I dont own them ! Wouldnt take the risk of losing my pythons if caught, but I do know alot of people that have them , I have held them  and I do know of  people who breed and sell them...But DO NOT OWN THEM !


----------



## Kyro (Apr 21, 2011)

lol, I prefer miss smart *** thank you very much....


----------



## m000x (Apr 22, 2011)

Torah said:


> about $150 smart *** ! And yes straight up once and for all I dont own them ! Wouldnt take the risk of losing my pythons if caught, but I do know alot of people that have them , I have held them  and I do know of  people who breed and sell them...But DO NOT OWN THEM !


 
You won't lose your legit pythons if you had corns, they just will take the corns and let you keep all the legal stuff unless they were all in the same enclosure which I don't think you would do. Or if you had a douche of an agent who thinks that they have all been 'contaminated' but in normal cases, they just seize the snakes in question and slap you on the wrists and let you go on your merry little way but they usually have a 12 month warrant of entry in which you might get a visit from them twice in that year. Midway and a few weeks prior to the warrant running out


----------



## benjamind2010 (Apr 22, 2011)

Excuse me? They wouldn't take your legit stuff. Depends on who it is, if it was NPWS they certainly would. No two ways about it. Customs would also look at the case and see if they were smuggled in. 

Seriously, it's just not worth the risk of a potentially whopping fine. Probably won't go to prison, but the fine could be well into the 4 figures. Not worth it IMHO just for a corn or two, not when you can get much nicer stuff like Womas.

It's up to you, take the risk if you want, but don't come crying to us if you get busted and get fined $1000+ for your efforts.


----------



## Torah (Apr 22, 2011)

m000x said:


> You won't lose your legit pythons if you had corns, they just will take the corns and let you keep all the legal stuff unless they were all in the same enclosure which I don't think you would do. Or if you had a douche of an agent who thinks that they have all been 'contaminated' but in normal cases, they just seize the snakes in question and slap you on the wrists and let you go on your merry little way but they usually have a 12 month warrant of entry in which you might get a visit from them twice in that year. Midway and a few weeks prior to the warrant running out


 
I thought they would take everything ! But still NOT worth the risk..


----------



## dangles (Apr 22, 2011)

m000x said:


> You won't lose your legit pythons if you had corns, they just will take the corns and let you keep all the legal stuff unless they were all in the same enclosure which I don't think you would do. Or if you had a douche of an agent who thinks that they have all been 'contaminated' but in normal cases, they just seize the snakes in question and slap you on the wrists and let you go on your merry little way but they usually have a 12 month warrant of entry in which you might get a visit from them twice in that year. Midway and a few weeks prior to the warrant running out


 
speaking from experience???


----------



## xlucasx (Apr 22, 2011)

cause u dont need a license so they're easy to get your hands on plus everyone raves on about how cool they look


----------



## Torah (Apr 22, 2011)

^ they do look cool ! Ive seen grey ones , white ones , pink ones , yellow , orange , red etc . And Their placid and do quirky lil things like rattling their tail when they feel threatened lol . They are beautiful ! And hopefully one day they'll become legal but till then still not worth the risk of losing my python babies !....


----------



## Serpentman (Apr 22, 2011)

I recently had a guy come look through the house were renting, and he had a good sticky beak at me Womas it was a bit unsettling but he had no clue what he was looking at . Next time I will be covering there cages for sure !

Also I would love a nice ball python and you could just say its a really fat GTP that likes to curl into a ball lol.


----------

